# Marshall cabinet 16ohm proper wiring



## Lucas (Jan 13, 2010)

Hey guys, I recently put new tolex on my 1960av cabinet, I bought the amp used from a guy who removed the impedance switch and replaced it with a single 1/4 Jack. I didn't think to write down how it was wired (I figured my memory would be enough) but nooope. The cab uses four 12" 16ohm speakers. I want to run it 16ohm's from the head. from what I've read it has to be series/parallel to accomplish this. The only wiring diagrams I can find are for a a cabinet with an impedance switch, IE input/output. I only have an input. I currently have it wired like this >







 I don't have an ohm's tester or anything, so I'd like to know if this is correct before I try it and possibly thrash anything. Thanks


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Lucas...Welcome to the forum. Hope you enjoy our time here and post often.

The pic of the wiring diagram is not showing up (at least, I can't view it)

With a total of 4 speakers @ 16 ohms each you would wire 2 of the speakers in parallel and the other 2 speakers in parallel also.

16 + 16 wired parallel = 8 ohms for each pair

*Now you have two pairs of speakers to wire together. Wire them in Series*

pair at 8 ohms + pair at 8 ohms wired in series = 16 ohms 

Are you sure the amp is rated for 16 ohms out?

cheers

Dave


----------



## JMC Amps (Dec 19, 2009)

Lucas said:


> Hey guys, I recently put new tolex on my 1960av cabinet, I bought the amp used from a guy who removed the impedance switch and replaced it with a single 1/4 Jack. I didn't think to write down how it was wired (I figured my memory would be enough) but nooope. The cab uses four 12" 16ohm speakers. I want to run it 16ohm's from the head. from what I've read it has to be series/parallel to accomplish this. The only wiring diagrams I can find are for a a cabinet with an impedance switch, IE input/output. I only have an input. I currently have it wired like this >
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Greetings Lucas,

Check This:

http://www.colomar.com/Shavano/4x12wiring.html

-JMc


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

I always use this diagram for reference, c/o Weber

http://www.webervst.com/sptalk.html


----------

